

Mastering the Finer Points of American Slang - edwardy20
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303610504577418660113838998.html?mod=WSJ_hps_editorsPicks_3

======
mindcrime
Gnarly article, radical dudes. I'd say it's mondo choice and totally tubular,
even. It's, like, righteous and not even a little bit bogus. Now I'm gonna
bail and go check out this bodacious betty...

